# Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?



## MW1981 (18. Januar 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen,

mich würde mal interessieren, welche Neopren Wathose Ihr an der Küste benutzt und ob Ihr mit eurer Hose zufrieden seid.
Ich will mir nämlich eine neue kaufen und hab keine Lust einen Fehlkauf zumachen.

Ich hoffe, ich hab die gängigsten aufgezählt.



Danke für eure Meinung.


----------



## MW1981 (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

Ich hab die Neopren Wathose von Angelsport Schirmer. Nach 6 Monaten die erste im Schritt undicht. Die zweite im tausch bekommen, nach 2 Monaten (5-6 mal Fischen) wieder im Schritt undicht. Kalte Füße bekommt man in den zu engen Stiefeln fast immer.


----------



## sunny (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

Ich habe seit Jahren eine Wathose von Behr. Das Mistding will nicht kaputt gehen  . 

Werde mir nächstes mal trotzdem so'ne getrennte Sache, also Hose und Schuhe, kaufen. Ich denke mal, ich werde die Sachen von Loop nehmen, auch wenn es ein bischen teurer ist.

sunny |wavey:


----------



## Fxndlxng (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

Moin,
ich fische mittlerweile meine 5. Wathose und bin jetzt endlich mal sehr zufrieden.
Es ist eine Neoprenwathose von "Viking" (dän. Hersteller) mit Füsslingen. Weiterhin habe ich noch eine Vision Extrem (Atmungsaktiv) die auch absolut top ist. Leider waren auch beide nicht ganz billig aber sie sind ihr Geld wert.
Meine erste war eine Baleno und hat ca. 3 Monate gehalten, die zweite von Askari ca. 'nen halbes Jahr, die dritte von Seahawk ca. 5 Monate. Die vierte war dann die Vision die mich noch nicht im stich gelassen hat und zu guter letzt die Viking die ebenfalls hält was sie verspricht.
Gruß


----------



## BrassenHelge (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

Moin Markus,
wie Du ja weißt, habe ich auch seit einem Jahr diese tolle Wathose von Angelsport-Sch.... Mußte das Ding nach nur wenigen Stunden im Ostseewasser umtauschen, weil sie ebenfalls an der o.g. Stelle undicht war. Heute habe ich das Mistding mehrmals gefLickt, aber so ganz dicht hält die trotzdem nicht. 
Hatte vorher eine von Behr, die in etwa 10 Jahren mehrere hundert Einsätze in der Ostsee mitgemacht hat. Zum Schluß sind leider die Solen abgelaufen und dadurch undicht geworden. Würde mir jederzeit wieder eine von Behr zulegen, kann nicht mehr lange dauern 
Gruß Henning


----------



## Schwede 11 (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

Moin Markus

Nach einigen Fehlkäufen viel meine Wahl auf Scierra!
Ich habe es bis Heute nicht bereut!Die Wathosen die ich vorher hatte zeigten auch all die typischen Ausfallerscheinungen wie oben bereits bei den Anderen beschrieben!!
Ich bestizte jetzt ein Tundra und eine Atmungsaktive von Scierra!
Zum Preis kann ich nur sagen das ich für die Tundra 118 euro und für die Atmungsaktive 139 euro bezahlt habe!Schuhe gehen noch mal extra mit 80 euro

MFG Timo


----------



## TorF21 (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

Moin, moin!

Ich habe seit ca.6 Jahren ne AQUATA-Wathose. 5mm Neopren mit Stiefeln dran. Die hat damals 200 DM gekostet. Ich glaub die wird erst undicht wenn die Stiefelsohlen durchgelaufen sind. 
Meiner Meinung nach bekommt man heute nicht mehr so eine Qualität für so kleines Geld.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Mac Gill (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

Ich habe eine Wathose von Aqua in Schwarz mit hochwertigen Stiefeln drann -> da macht mir auch ein längerer Marsch nix aus.

Ausserdem ist die Bauchfreundlich -> ich passe da rein :q (135kg-1.89m) :q ohne eine Spezialanfertigung nötig zu haben.

Habe die jetzt seit 2,5 Jahren bisher ohne Probleme.


----------



## Coasthunter (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

Ich habe eine Ron Thompson,kann aber nur jedem davon abraten. Der Händler mußte mir das Teil im Letzten Jahr *dreimal tauschen. *Hab nach 2-3 mal Spinnfischen in der Brandung,jedesmal Wassereinbruch im Schritt gehabt.Lief zwar alles auf Garantie,aber trotzdem:*No more!!! *Ok,kann sein,das ich einfach nur Pech hatte.Aber dreimal hintereinander??? Ab März geht die Jagd nach dem Ostseesilber wieder los,sollte die Wathose wieder versagen,schmeiß ich sie weg und hol mir eine andere.

Gruß und Petri
Coasthunter


----------



## folkfriend (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

Moin Moin |wavey:


    ....also ich habe im Letzten Jahr in Dänemark eine Ron Thompson Lagoon gekauft.
    Das Ding ist undicht wie ein Teesieb. Ich hab`Sie bis jetzt mit Neoprenkleber nicht absolut dicht gekriegt|evil:
    Auf Nachfrage in verschiedenen Angelläden wurden meine Erfahrungen bestätigt !!!
    Werde mir wohl in diesem Jahr noch eine weiter Hose zulegen müssen|kopfkrat


----------



## hornhechteutin (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

Moin Moin ,
ich habe auch eine Ron Thompson und hab überhaupt keine Probleme damit  |supergri  . 


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Fxndlxng (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

Moin,
man sollte bedenken dass die Häufigkeit der Benutzung und das Ausmaß der Pflege nach dem Benutzen den Ausschlag gibt und nicht unbedingt nur der Name des Herstellers. Sicherlich gibt es Hosen die trotz Pflege nicht lange halten und diese sollte man dann auch meiden, aber zu sagen meine ... ist dicht oder undicht reicht als Entscheidungskriterium nicht wirklich aus. 
Ich spüle meine Hose fast immer nach dem fischen gründlich mit warmen Wasser ab und das macht sich bei der Lebensdauer sicherlich bemerkbar. Ich benutze die Hose im Schnitt einmal die Woche im Salzwasser und da ist es sicherlich auch klar, dass die nicht so lange halten kann wie bei jemandem der vielleicht nur 10 Tage im Jahr im Salzwasser steht.
Salzwasser ist nunmal der Feind eines *jeden* Materials und deshalb ist keine Wathose für die Ewigkeit. Weder die für 100 € noch die für 300€.
Ich denke wenn eine Wathose bei regelmäßiger Benutzung 4-5 Jahre hält, dann kann man damit voll zufrieden sein. Möchte man in dieser Zeit etwas "mehr" Tragekompfort
haben, gibt man halt etwas mehr aus.


----------



## folkfriend (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*



			
				folkfriend schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin |wavey:
> 
> 
> ....also ich habe im Letzten Jahr in Dänemark eine Ron Thompson Lagoon gekauft.
> ...


 

  Meine Hose war schon nach dem ersten Watangeln undicht und ich habe sie nach jedem Angeln gründlich gespühlt und getrocknet !|kopfkrat


----------



## Angelmann (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

Moin,

Neopren: Simms 5mm mit Füßlingen....habe ich schon ne Ewigkeit: Null Probleme. Die Hose habe ich aber nur noch als Ersatz mit auf Reisen.

Nur zu Empfehlen: Seit ca 6 Jahren habe ich eine breathable von Patagonia (sst), taugt wirklich was, ist super robust, Null Probleme...

Die sst (Modell 2004) wird momentan z.T. zum  halben Preis angeboten (ebay USA)


----------



## Medo (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

also ich hab jetzt ne simms!...

siehe auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=39605&highlight=scierra+thundra


----------



## sundeule (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

Habe seit sechs Jahren eine Snowbeehose mit Stiefeln und war bisher zufrieden. Jetzt lösen sich hier und da so langsam die Verstärkungen, so dass ich sie wohl demnächst dahinscheiden wird.


----------



## Broder (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

Moin,
Behr, Comoran, Seahawk habe ich nasse Erfahrungen gemacht und ich peile jetzt nachdem irgendwann die Garantie abgelaufen ist die Tundra von Scierra die mach hoffentlich ihrem Namen alle Ehre für ca 180 Euro auch kein billiges Unterfangen oder die Wathose von Go Fishing für ca 90 Euro wäre auch ein Versuch Wert oder Bare 300 Euro auf den Tisch gelegt und weg mit der Bare für die nächsten Jahre ruhe.
Ich habe zur Zeit Seahawk - habe die allerdings schon 4 mal umgetauscht.
LG
Broder |wavey:


----------



## Ace (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

Broder wo kaufst du den die Tundra für 180€ ??? das geht aber deutlich billiger...


----------



## brandungsteufel (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

Hi

Ich hatte die von Blue River und die war undicht und so schlecht verklebt das ich einen blutige Wade hatte.

Habe sie aber anstandslos umtauschen können.

MFG


----------



## Truttafriend (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

Ich trage das ganze Jahr eine atmungsaktive Vision Endurance (Füßling).

Wenn Neopren (im Bellyboat z.B.) trage ich eine BARE.

Beide Hosen kann ich uneingeschränkt empfehlen.


----------



## Kescherdriller (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

Moin!!

Habe seit ca.10Jahren eine Neopren mit Füßlingen von Hodginson;bisher überhaupt keine Probleme gehabt!! Außer,daß sie so langsam anfängt zu zwicken!! Naja,man wird im Alter ja auch nicht dünner!!

Habe mir dann noch eine Atmungsaktive von Scierra mit Füßlingen zugelegt,hatte jedoch nach kurzer Zeit mehr Wasser in den Füßen als im Bach!!Von einigen Kollegen gehört,daß dies wohl ne "kl." Krankheit sein soll!!
Also umgetauscht,die neue Scierra in Zahlung gegeben und dann die 
Gore-tex von Loop zugelegt und bin nun rundum zufrieden!!

Gruß und 

Tight Lines,

Kescherdriller


----------



## Schillerlocke (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

Moin Moin

Nachdem ich 2 Ron Thompson und ein son anderes billig Ding hatte und alle drei undicht waren nach nur kurzer Zeit, habe ich mir ne Simms mit Füßlingen gekauft.
Die Simms hält jetzt schon 5 Jahre ohne Probleme, aber seit dem ich ne Atmungsaktive Patagonia habe, hängt die Simms nur noch in der Kammer als ersatz Hose.
Mfg Schillerlocke


----------



## Broder (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*



			
				Ace schrieb:
			
		

> Broder wo kaufst du den die Tundra für 180€ ??? das geht aber deutlich billiger...


Hallo Ace 
Katalogpreis ,,, wo gibts die denn billig abzugreifen ? und für wieviel
 |kopfkrat  |wavey:


----------



## folkfriend (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*



			
				Ace schrieb:
			
		

> Broder wo kaufst du den die Tundra für 180€ ??? das geht aber deutlich billiger...


 

  ...Wo würde mich auch  gern wissen. #6


----------



## detlefb (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

Seit 15 Monaten eine NoName von Angel-Aldi, immer noch dicht!!


----------



## Schwede 11 (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

Border@ Katalogpreis ,,, wo gibts die denn billig abzugreifen ? und für wieviel

Ich habe für meine Tundra 118 euro bezahlt in einer Sommeraktion!!!
Ladenpreis hier in Köln ca. 140 Euro!
MFG Timo


----------



## peter II (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

Meine RonThompson ist dicht. Aber die Sohlen sind derartig "rutschig", das ich diese nicht empfehlen kann #d


----------



## Seatrout (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

Also ich hab eine von Cormoran und bin rundum zufrieden.
Ich fische sie seit etwa 2 Jahren und ich gehe mindestens 3mal pro Woche ins Wasser da ich direkt an der Küste wohne.Sie hat damals knappe 120€ gekostet und die Filzsohlen sind super und auch ist alles dicht.#6 
Gruß Seatrout


----------



## vk58 (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

Ich habe für ein Abo ein Neopren-Wathose von Penta bekommen, aber noch nicht ausprobiert. Taugen die Penta-Hosen?


----------



## gofishing (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

Scierra Tundra und Blackwater, auch in der Reihenfolge gekauft.

Von anfang an dicht. toi toi toi.

Wer kein Bellyboat fährt, dem würde ich zu einer amt. aktiven raten.
1-2 Fleecejogginghosen je nach Temperatur drunterziehen und man hat alle Jahreszeiten abgedeckt.

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Sylverpasi (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

Ich habe noch eine BISMARK!!!! Ich werde mir aber dieses Jahr noch eine Scierra zulegen.


----------



## Gunnar. (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

Hallo,

Habe seid knapp 5 Jahren von Aschketenkarie die Blue River.Obwohl ich sie oft und regelmäßig nutze und auch nicht besonders pflegsam mit ihr umgehe habe ich bis Dato keinerlei Probleme. Außer vieleicht das sie Sommer ganz schön warm ist.


----------



## vaddy (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

Ich trage die meiste Zeit ne Scierra MBQ (atmungsaktiv).
Ich hab da sogar schwein gehabt.
Hab nämliche eine erwischt, die dicht is!!!  

Sonst hab ich noch ne 5mm mit Stiefeln von Go Fishing (Hausmarke).
Hab ich mir vor 7 Jahren gekauft und dat Ding is immer noch dicht, oder sagen wir mal wieder. Ich mußte die Nähte im Schritt mal nachkleben.
Muß wohl an dem dauerhaften und mächtigen Widerlager gelegen haben.    
In der atmungsaktiven ist das Ventilspiel besser...


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

Abu Garcia!


----------



## Ace (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

Ich hab auch Schwein gehabt denn auch meine Scierra MBQ ist seit mehr als einem Jahr dicht...Beim Watfischen ziehe ich auch nur noch athmungsaktiv an weil es einfach wesentlich leichter & bequemer ist.

Für´s Belly habe ich seit ewigen Jahren eine Neoprener von Behr(einmal getauscht wegen spröder Stiefel) die einfach nicht undicht werden will.

Mathias


----------



## folkfriend (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*



			
				Ace schrieb:
			
		

> Broder wo kaufst du den die Tundra für 180€ ??? das geht aber deutlich billiger...


 
   danke Ace für die PN.

  Kennt jemand die :Scierra Supratex Wathose ?
   wenn ja ist die besser als die Scierra Tundra ?


----------



## marioschreiber (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

Neopren : Scierra Tundra (seit drei Jahren keine Probleme)
Athmungsaktiv : Simms (ebenfalls schon drei Jahre ohne Probleme)

Die Tundra nutze ich allerdings nur im Winter.
Frühling, Sommer und Herbst die Simms !


----------



## Ace (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

@folkfriend

Lass blos die Finger von der Supratex...die hat Scierra nie dicht bekommen. Mit der Tundra triffst du, obwohl günstiger, die bessere Wahl.

Vielleicht schreiben Boardie Maddin & Dorschdiggler ja noch was zum Thema Supratex:q:q:q


----------



## seatrout61 (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

Bei Askari habe ich die Garantie für die Blue River viermal in Anspruch nehmen müssen. Ging anstandslos, da 5 jahre Garantie, aber irgendwann nervt das. Bin dann auf ne atmungsaktive von Simms (Freestone) umgestiegen und möchte diese nicht mehr missen, denn die hält dicht und ist bei Bedarf leichter zu flicken. Wenn es kalt ist, wird ein bisschen mehr drunter angezogen und gut ist. Von Shimano gibt es jetzt für atmungsaktive ne Unterziehhose aus dünnem Neopren, vielleicht ist das was bei extremer Kälte. Aber da bleib ich meistens sowieso zu Hause.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

Angefangen habe ich mit 'ner Ron Thompson. Sechs Jahre und keine Probleme. Allerdings hat mich im kletzten Jahr die Sohle der Stiefel im Stich gelassen und das Hängen im Angelzimmer ohne Salzwasserkontakt hat mir mein "Liebling" wohl auch übel genommen. Auf einmal zog Sie überall Wasser  :r 
Dann Scierra Supratex......fünfmal getragen......Wassereinbruch..... die Hose ist der Kracher, was Aussehen und Warmhaltever,ögen betrifft, aber was nutzt das, wenn Dein ...... im ...... so kalten Wasser hängt, weil die Nähte durchlässig sind.
Seit etwa einem Jahr Scierra Tundra  #6  (toi, toi, toi)
Und seit etwa zwei Monaten eine günstig erebayte "Go Fishing" (Leider habe ich nach dem Fischen einen Blinker mit in die Tasche getan  #q - Dummheit siegt....ist aber nach dem Flicken wieder dicht). Die nächste Büx (im Sommer ist es ganz schön klebrig unter 5mm Neopren) wirde iene Atmungsaktive.


----------



## theactor (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

HI,

atmungsaktiv wär toll für Sommer... wenn da nicht der Preis wäre...
Meine erste ("Fisherman" ) hat es gerade ein halbes Jahr gemacht (Flickversuche schlugen fehl). Meine zweite (Seahawk) erlitt nach rund 8x Küste eine Schritteinbruch (kein Kommentar, Diggel  ) - Flickversuche hielten bis jetzt (einmal im Wasser seither) stand.
Bislang bin ich somit auch noch auf der Suche nach ein zuverlässigen Lösung...


----------



## MichaelB (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

Moin,

seit Herbst ´03 benutze ich eine "Capture" 4.5mm Neopren-Wathose (leider keine Filzsohle) die es bei Moritz von ich meine 130 auf 70€ reduziert gab.
Gimmick: eingebauter Watgürtel #6 
Bislang bin ich zufrieden mit dem Teilchen und solch feuchte Vorkommnisse wie an den ganzen Scierras gab es bislang nicht.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MW1981 (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

Danke euch allen für die Tips :m , 
jetzt weiß ich ja ungefähr von welchen Hosen ich die Finger lassen muß. 

Es ist doch schon traurig :c , das nur wenige Hersteller es schaffen eine gute (dicht über längere Zeit) Hose zu einem vernünftigen Preis herzustellen, bzw. Ihre schlechten Wathosen nicht aus dem Programm nehmen oder verbessern. Ich hab meine Wathose von Angelsport-Sch..... gerade wieder eingeschickt und hoffe das die mir mein Geld wieder geben, damit ich sofort auf eine hochwertigere umsteigen kann.


----------



## detlefb (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> seit Herbst ´03 benutze ich eine "Capture" 4.5mm Neopren-Wathose (leider



Der Gang in den Keller hat es bestätigt, ich habe auch so eine. #6


----------



## haukep (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

Ich fische seit ca. 3 Jahren eine Viking Rubber in 4.5 Millimeter mit Filzsohle. Ich wüsste nicht, was man an der noch verbessern könnte....Habe sie damals für 150 Euro oder was bei Martins in Rahlstedt gekauft.


----------



## funster (19. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

.......seit drei Jahren eine AQUA Z, nie undicht, bequeme weiche Boots, zeitlos elegantes tiefschwarz, Neoprenqualität sehr gut (sehr wichtig, nicht allein die Materialstärke zählt !), auch bei Wassertemperatur um Null Grad noch schön muggelig. 
Und alles für unter 150 €. So, feddich.


----------



## Trutta (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

Seit ca. 5 Jahren Snowbee 5mm und bis dato weder Dichtigkeitsprobleme noch Kältegefühle.

    Ich steige jetzt auf atmungsaktiv um, da das Neopren am kilometermachen hindert 
   (nach 1 km "Neoprenwandern" Schwitzwasser bis zum Knie  ). 
    Ich hoffe, ich bekomme die Isolierung so hin, dass ich 2 Stunden am Stück inner Otze 
  stehen kann, ohne dass mir was abfällt .


----------



## funster (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

....abfallen wird wohl nichts, aber nach ca. 15 min. werden gewisse Teile auf Rosinen-Größe geschrumpft sein. 
Atmungsaktive im Winter ist eindeutig nur was für Singles ;-)



			
				Trutta schrieb:
			
		

> Seit ca. 5 Jahren Snowbee 5mm und bis dato weder Dichtigkeitsprobleme noch Kältegefühle.
> 
> Ich steige jetzt auf atmungsaktiv um, da das Neopren am kilometermachen hindert
> (nach 1 km "Neoprenwandern" Schwitzwasser bis zum Knie  ).
> ...


----------



## Fxndlxng (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

Moin,
ich habe es auch mal mit der atmungsaktiven im Winter probiert aber ich muss gestehen für einen ganzen Tag an der Küste ist's mir zu kalt. Für den Frühling , Sommer und Herbst gibt es nichts besseres aber im Winter nehme ich lieber Neopren.


----------



## Ace (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

Ich fische das ganze Jahr atmungsaktiv und habe keine Probleme. Sehr wichtig sind die einzelnen Unterzieh-Schichten. Ich finde das gesamte Tragegefühl einer atmungsaktiven Hose wesentlich angenehmer und leichter...würde nie wieder tauschen wollen.

Nur wenn ich mal ins Belly steige benutze ich zwangsweise noch Neopren mit Stiefeln weil ich mit den Watschuhen nicht in die Flossen komme.


----------



## Broder (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

Moin,
warum das ganze Jahr atmungsakive?
 |kopfkrat


----------



## Fxndlxng (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

@Broder
Weil die Atmungsaktive ungefähr ein fünftel von der Neoprenhose wiegt und wesentlich angenehmer zu tragen ist. Abgesehen davon, dass man auch mal einen Kilometer laufen kann ohne gleich in der eigenen Suppe zu stehen. Mir hat mein Arzt auch dazu geraten, weil ich unter Rückenproblemen leide und das Gewicht der Neohose nicht gerade förderlich ist. Besonders wenn man das Ding den ganzen Tag mit sich herumschleppt.

Ich werde es wohl auch mal wieder probieren aber frieren ist halt auch sch...


----------



## Trutta (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*



			
				Ace schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr wichtig sind die einzelnen Unterzieh-Schichten.


  Moin Ace,
  würdest Du mir Dein Unterziehzeug und die Reihenfolge beschreiben ?


----------



## Truttafriend (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

ich trag auch Zwiebellook  |supergri 

Als erste Schicht eine reine lange Funktionsunterhose (Feuchtigkeitstransport). Die wärmt nicht hat aber enorm hohe Kapilarkräfte (ist von Four Seasons). Dann eine mittelschwere Fleecehose (Skihose), darüber einen Polarfleecebibs von Loop.
Bei den Füßen auch Zwiebellook. 1. feuchtigtstransportierende (ein Hauch von Nix) Falke climate Unterziehsocke. Dann Fleecesocken von Four Seasons und als letztes richtig fette Merinokniesocken (Globetrotter Expeditionsgetestet).


----------



## Schillerlocke (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*



			
				Ace schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fische das ganze Jahr atmungsaktiv und habe keine Probleme. Sehr wichtig sind die einzelnen Unterzieh-Schichten. Ich finde das gesamte Tragegefühl einer atmungsaktiven Hose wesentlich angenehmer und leichter...würde nie wieder tauschen wollen.


Ich möchte auch nicht mehr tauschen!!!
Ich trage Direkt auf der Haut Funktionunterwäsche, darüber ne Winterlaufhose, darüber ne Fleecehose (alles vom Kaffeeladen  ) und wenn es richtig kalt ist, dann ziehe ich noch ne Jogginhose drüber und es ist immer noch angenehmer als ne Neopren!!!
Die Feuchtigkeit habe ich in meiner Neopren allerdings auch kaum gemerkt, den die Simms Bipolartec Beschichtung saugt gut auf.
Mfg Schillerlocke
PS: Qualität hat halt sein Preis und bei Bekleidung kommt mir kein billig Zeug mehr ins Haus.


----------



## Patty (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

Ich habe eine Ron Thomsen und bin echt begeistert. Das Teil ist jetzt knapp nen Jahr alt und absolut dicht. Die Kauschukstiefel sind bequem und haben Filzsohlen. Ich würde mir das Teil immer wieder kaufen. Werde mir aber trotzdem noch eine Atmungsaktive zulegen, da das Teil zur Hornhechtzeit (vor allem wenn die Sonne scheint) einfach zu warm ist.

Petri Patty


----------



## Ace (20. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

Genau wie meine Vorposter...Atmungsaktive dünne Unterwäsche, dann Microfleece,dann dickes Fleece.
Kostet zusammen zwar nochmal genausoviel wie eine bessere Wathose ist aber einfach herrlich.


----------



## Ace (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

Hier nochmal ein Link zu den 3-Schichten
http://www.outega.de/shop/prinzip.php


----------



## Steffen23769 (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*



			
				Trutta schrieb:
			
		

> Ich steige jetzt auf atmungsaktiv um, da das Neopren am kilometermachen hindert
> (nach 1 km "Neoprenwandern" Schwitzwasser bis zum Knie  ).


Kenn ich...
Dachte schon meine Büx wär undicht  1 km in 5mm Neopren kommt nem Marathonlauf gleich  Auch was den Flüssigkeitsverlust angeht 

Ich hab zwei Büxen von "Supra Shoe" Neo und Atmungsaktiv, beide seit 1 Jahr dicht, Kostenpunkt jeweils knappe 70€!! Da freut sich der "Finanzminister" 

Es gibt sicher bessere, aber nicht für den Preis!!

Werde aber auch vermutlich gänzlich auf Atmungsaktiv umsteigen und das ganze mit Watschuhen und Büx extra, hab ein paar Rückenprobleme und wenn Du in Neopren schwitzt "wie' Ochs", kann das leicht zum Feuchtigkeitsstau am Rücken kommen, dann beim Ausziehen noch den kalten Novemberwind ins Kreuz... Und das war's... kannst Dich tagelang nicht rühren...


----------



## Quallenfischer (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

moin,
habe auch eine Ron Thompson classic.
also ich hab keine Probleme damit (hält seit 2jahren immer noch dicht
gruß, Quallenfischer


----------



## vk58 (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab zwei Büxen von "Supra Shoe" Neo und Atmungsaktiv, beide seit 1 Jahr dicht, Kostenpunkt jeweils knappe 70€!!


Hi Steffen,
wo gibt´s denn diese Hosen? Google kennt sie nicht.#c


----------



## Steffen23769 (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*



			
				vk58 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Steffen,
> wo gibt´s denn diese Hosen? Google kennt sie nicht.#c


Hi Volker #h

hier gibts die #h


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Kenn ich...
> Dachte schon meine Büx wär undicht  1 km in 5mm Neopren kommt nem Marathonlauf gleich  Auch was den Flüssigkeitsverlust angeht
> 
> Ich hab zwei Büxen von "Supra Shoe" Neo und Atmungsaktiv, beide seit 1 Jahr dicht, Kostenpunkt jeweils knappe 70€!! Da freut sich der "Finanzminister"
> ...



Deine Büxe ist hammer!!! Wenn Du Dich im Wald auf den Boden legst, kann Dich keine Sau mehr entdecken. Praktische eine Tarn-Watbüx...... Das ist doch die, die Du meinst oder?


----------



## Steffen23769 (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

Genau die Dennis 
Wenn ich mich da im Wald auf den Boden leg, geht mein Bauch als Ameisenhaufen durch 

Die Hosenbei Suprashoe sind günstig und genau das was man bezahlt bekommt man auch an Qualität... nur eines sind sie anscheind immer, das Wichtigste nämlich: DICHT


----------



## Dorschdiggler (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

Hi Steffen....interessanter Link.....und ich dachte immer, dass Du die Wathose als Abfallprodukt bei irgendeinem Bundeswehrshop abgstaubt hättest  :q


----------



## Steffen23769 (23. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Steffen....interessanter Link.....und ich dachte immer, dass Du die Wathose als Abfallprodukt bei irgendeinem Bundeswehrshop abgstaubt hättest  :q


Nene, so modern is' die Bumbeswehr noch nicht, da trägt man noch immer "Flecktarn" oder "Camouflage"


----------



## Flyfisher_Simon (24. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

Moin,

nachdem ich mit 2 Cormoran Wathosen etwas Pech hatte (Wassereinbruch zwischen den beiden grossen Zehen |gr: ) habe ich mir eine Aqua zugelegt. Mit dieser Hose bin ich mehr als zufrieden. Super Verarbeitung und gute Passform. Und das wichtigste: sie ist dicht und warm #6. Auch für grosse und vollschlanke Leut' eine gute Wahl. Diese Hose fällt sehr groß aus (Schuhgröße 2 Nummern kleiner als normal wählen!) und reicht mir bis (1,93 m) bis unter die Achseln. 


Gruß,
Flyfisher Simon

P. S. Kleiner Tipp am Rande. Nie Wathosen im Sommer kaufen! Beim Anprobieren im Laden verliert man mehr Schweiß als in der Sauna - ich weiß da was von :q:q:q


----------



## Broder (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

Hallo all, 
die Wathose von Seahawk ist umgetauscht und jetzt wieder ne Behr - auchschon die 3 - Seahawk ist die 4 oder 5 dann Geld zurück und anderswo mit der Behr angefangen dann einmal zur Seahawk zurück und jetzt wieder Behr ... 
jetzt will ich mir ne Go Fishing eventuell mit Füsslingen zulegen wegen der nichtvorhandenen Naht im Schritt und vorallem wegen der Doppeltverklebung der Nähte. 
Was meint Ihr dazu? 
Hat einer von euch son Teil und wie sind so die Erfahrungen damit? 
LG


----------



## torstenhtr (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

Hallo,

Ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einer neuen Wathose, meine Ron Thompson hat es nach weniger als 20 Angeltagen zerlegt, zuerst Wassereinbruch, und jetzt fallen die Kniepolster ab 
Ich meine vom Schnitt u.s.w. war sie vollkommen OK, nur anscheinend sinds wohl bei den billigen Dingern die Nähte bzw. der Kleber. Da Scierra von der gleichen Firma stammt und ich bisher ausschliesslich neg. Erfahrungen gemacht habe, lasse ich wohl von Scierra lieber die Finger ..

Ich habe mir auch schon überlegt ne Behr zu kaufen, aber was ich hier so lese taugen die neuen Modelle wohl gar nix .. Mein Kumpel hatte eine ältere Behr über 300 Angeltage lang benutzt ohne Probleme !! Offensichtlich haben die wohl den Produktionsstandort gewechselt ..

Nun weiss ich gar nicht mehr was ich kaufen soll, ich wollte nicht viel mehr als 150 Euro ausgeben. Vielleicht sollte ich bei Cabelas bestellen?

Bis dann..
Torsten


----------



## Ullov Löns (25. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

ich habe eine scierra und eine atmungsaktive von heger günstig bekommen. solange die wassertemp in einen bereich bis 8° bleibt bekommt mich keiner mehr in neopren. kalte füsse? socken von patagonia und das ist erledigt.


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

Moin
habe die Sport Wader von Bare

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## steve71 (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

Ich habe mir gerade die Aqua Z gekauft. Diese Wathose macht auf mich in Sachen Verarbeitung(gut verklebte Nähte, weiche Gummisriefel mit Filzsohle) einen sehr guten Eindruck.  Leider hatte jetzt doch meine Neoprenwathose von Viking nach 7(!) Jahren den Geist aufgegeben. Leider wird das Modell nicht mehr  hergestellt, sonst hätte ich so eine wieder genommen.

Gruß Steve


----------



## HAL9000 (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

Moin,
ich habe die ersten 4 Jahre ne Aquata gehabt.Hat für den Preis von 180 DM relativ lange  gehalten.Danch gab es ne Viking,welche allerdings schon im zweiten Einsatzjahr anfing an Schuhen und im Schrittbereich undicht zu werden.Das kommt u.a. sicherlich auch von den  vielen Bellyboateinsätzen,die ich mit der Viking veranstaltet habe.
Letztes Wochenende habe ich zufällig noch eine Simms-Extreme beim Händler meines Vertrauens ergattern können.Die hat so tolle,mollig warme Fußeinsätze,welche am letzten Wochenende auch schon ausgiebig getestet wurden.Sehr kuschellig
Im Sommer trage ich ne atmungsaktive von Dr. Uli Beer.Kann ich sehr empfehlen.  Thor


----------



## oh-nemo (9. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

Da geh ich heute durch die Garage und fass mal die Watbüx(Neopren,
3-4 Monate alt),ob sie schon trocken ist und da seh ich es.
Ein fetter Riss an der Knienaht,da wo so´n Knieschützer aufgenäht ist.
So eine Schei§§e.
Hin zum Händler und blabla.
Der muss das Teil erst einschicken und so weiter...
Ich hab Ihm gleich erzählt das ich keine Neoprene mehr haben möchte.
Ne Atmungsaktive muss nun her.
Also nicht wunder wenn ich den einen oder anderen über PN "ausquetsche" wie Seine Büx ist und ob die was taugt.


----------



## Skorpion (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*



> .......seit drei Jahren eine AQUA Z, nie undicht, bequeme weiche Boots, zeitlos elegantes tiefschwarz, Neoprenqualität sehr gut (sehr wichtig, nicht allein die Materialstärke zählt !), auch bei Wassertemperatur um Null Grad noch schön muggelig.
> Und alles für unter 150 €. So, feddich.



Hier muss ich mich meinem Vorposter anschliessen :g Habe mir letzes Jahr die Aqua z gekauft und bin bestens zufrieden #6 Das Neopren ist super Warm, geht in die Schuhe rein und die Quali ist 1A. Alle Nähte sind von innen versiegelt. Die Hose macht einen super leichten Eindrück. Ich hab schon mal ne Ron Thompson leihweise gehabt und hatte das Gefühl einen "Kartoffelsack" mit sich rum zu schleppen |supergri
Und das ganze hab ich jetzt schon für 119 Tallers gesehen


----------



## MW1981 (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

moin moin alle zusammen,

hab mir gerade die Aqua Z bestellt, hoffe die hält. 
Die wird dann auch übernächste Woche extrem getestet, hab nämlich FREI |supergri . Bezahlt hab ich 119 Euronen. Die muß jetzt nur noch zusammen mit den Mefo Blinkern und Woblern ankommen. 
Danke noch mal für eure Ratschläge #6 .


----------



## Big Fins (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

Oh je, schau doch mal ins Kleinanzeigenteil hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=45336


----------



## MW1981 (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

Wieso oh je, 
ne Ron Thompson wollte ich ja gerade nicht, da haben einige Ärger mit und wenn ich mir die Gebraucht kaufe hab ich keine Garantie. Oder hab ich in der Eile was überlesen???


----------



## mefotija (23. März 2005)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

Tach. Also meine Kumpels und ich hatten über Jahre diverse Ron Thomsons. Die waren ALLE (8-10 Hosen) am Schritt undicht und wir dachten schon, die präsenile Inkontinenz hätte zugeschlagen... Haben sie immer auf Kulanz ausgetauscht bekommen, ist aber trotzdem Schrott, wenn man für zwei Wochen zur Küste fährt und immer n nassen Arsch hat. Danach bin ich auf Scierra Tundra umgestiegen. Die hab ich jetz seit 3 oder 4 Jahren und ich kann nur sagen - SUPERTEIL!!! Kann ich wämstens empfehlen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Patty (23. März 2005)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

Ich habe seid zwei Jahren ein Ron Thomson und bin echt zufrieden, keine Ahnung ob ich mit dem Teil einfach Glück hatte oder Ihr alle Pech. Das Ding ist absolut dicht! Ist ne schwarze mit Kautschukstiefeln und Filzsohle.

Petri Patty


----------



## Meerforelle (23. März 2005)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

Ich trage eine neue Spro Wathose und bin auch super zufrinden mit ihr!!:g
Vorallem sind keine richtigen Gummistiefel untergeschweißt sondern es wurde nur eine Sohle angearbeitet. Man kann mit der Wathose super gut gehen!!#6
Und sie ist auch dicht!!
ICh meine das sie zu empfehlen wäre!!!
Gruß Meerforelle


----------



## Hamsterson (24. März 2005)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

Ich besitze eine Bare Supra. Die ist angenehm zu tragen und bis jetzt (>1Jahr) absolut wasserdicht. Aber sie isoliert die Wärme nicht sonderlich gut. Bei Temperaturen knapp über 0°C schon nach einer relativ kurzen Zeit frieren Füße ab und dem Rest ist auch auf keinem Fall "mollig warm". Laut Hersteller sind die Füßlinge aus dem 7mm dickem Neopren. Das ist ein Beschieß. Überall maximal 4mm. Also man muss in kalter Jahreszeit schon ordentlich was darunter anziehen. Ich habe von der Hose eigentlich "ein Bißchen" mehr erwartet, besonders, wenn man bedenkt, dass die mit fast 3 Hundert nicht gerade ein Schnäpchen war. Die Hose, die ich davor getragen habe, war eine von Askari. Die war richtig warm, aber nach einem Jahr oder weiss ich nicht mehr genau, wurde die undicht. Die zahlreichen Versuche die mit dem Aquasure abzudichten schlugen fehl. Aber, wenn ich mal einen guten Kleber bekomme und alle Nähre beidseitig mit einem Streifen verklebe, nutze ich lieber die in der kalten Jahreszeit.


----------



## Ullov Löns (26. März 2005)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

Das mit den kalten Füßen hat übrigens auch viel damit zu zu tun ob man die Hose nach dem Fischen trocknet.
Ist die Hose von Innen feucht oder trägt man Baumwollsocken, dann muss man frieren. Ich habe die letzte Woche immer getauscht. Morgens Neopren - Abend Atmungsaktiv Goretex. Kalte Füße waren kein Thema, weil die Hosen immer schön trocken waren. 

Grüße Uli


----------



## Rausreißer (26. März 2005)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

Also ich habe ein dichte Behr,seit 2 Jahren 
Der Nachteil: keine Filzsohlen
wenn die Undicht wird werde ich Sie nach ein bis zwei Flickversuchen entsorgen.

Danach werde ich mich an einen Tauchershop meines Vertrauens wenden und mir aus Neopren eine Hose machen lassen. (Schuhe werde ich mir natürlich vorher kaufen müssen. :c )
Anfertigen ist gar nicht mal so Teuer, aber die Qualität stimmt dann.

So hoffe ich.

R.R.


----------



## anguilla (27. März 2005)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

Ich habe seit 2 Jahren eine 5mm-Neopren mit Filzsohle von Robinson.
Kann bisher nix schlechtes berichten, allerdings auch erst ca. 15 mal getragen!

Größtenteils im Frühjahr auf Mefo.

Bis jetzt ist sie dicht...


----------



## **no name** (27. März 2005)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

*Also ich habe hier ja jetzt schon nen paar mal was von einer Aqua Z Wathose gelesen, habe aber auf die schnelle nur ein einziges Angebot beim googeln gefunden... Von welchem Hersteller kommen die denn????Ist das ne bekanntere Firma oder stellen die lediglich Wathosen her???? |kopfkrat  Und was sind da so die günstigsten Angebote im Versand???*
*Fragen über Fragen... ...für Antworten wäre ich dankbar...#h *


----------



## Vitris (31. März 2005)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

Ich habe eine Ron Tompson 3mm. Sie hat 1 Jahr gehalten. Dann ist sie am Fuß undicht geworden. Jetzt leckt es auch am Hintern rein. Hab sie schon geklebt. So das Wahre ist sie nicht. Kann ich nicht empfehlen.
Viele Grüße 
Ghostangler


----------



## Waldemar (31. März 2005)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

Hallo,
habe ebend auf DAM geklickt.
Hab mir vor einigen Wochen so ein Teil mit Filzsohlen gekauft und bin begeistert.
War auch schon damit los in 1°C warmen Wasser und muß sagen, sehr gur.
Es ist das Modell 2005 mit sonem Netz vorn an der Brusttasch u. zwei Ösen für Gerät. Die Nähte sind von außen extra verklebt u. die Knie sind gepolstert.
Leider kann ich noch keinen Langzeitbericht liefern.
Preis-Leistung ist auch io. Hab im net 30,- €  gegenüber dem Händler gespart.

Gruß, Waldemar.


----------



## Ron (1. April 2005)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*



			
				**no name** schrieb:
			
		

> *Also ich habe hier ja jetzt schon nen paar mal was von einer Aqua Z Wathose gelesen*


 
Kann ich nur empfehlen- bei guter Pflege halten diese Hosen sehr lange...
Kosten ca. 130 Euro (5mmNeopren mit Filzsohle)#6


----------



## Locke (1. April 2005)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

Trage Shimano  ------- undicht!!


----------



## detlefb (1. April 2005)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*



			
				Locke schrieb:
			
		

> Trage Shimano  ------- undicht!!




Wie??? und das bei dem Namen und produziert in Japan, das geht ja garnicht


----------



## Nordlicht (1. April 2005)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

Meine zweite Seahwak hat vor kurzem wieder ziemlich genau nach einem Jahr Wassereinbruch gehabt...selbe Stelle.
Mein Mitstreiter Drillingshase hatte Wasserprobleme direkt am Stiefel bei seiner nagelneuen schwarzen Ron Thomsen !
So standen wir da im nassen...aber Hauptsache man war mal wieder raus und hat neue Leute getroffen  |kopfkrat  :r


----------



## Mefo (2. April 2005)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

Ich habe seit Urzeiten eine Viking  in 4.5 Millimeter mit Gummisohle habe damals 230 DM bezahlt und die hält immer noch ich hänge sie nur zum trocknen an den Gummiestiefel auf.


----------



## Onkel Petrus (2. April 2005)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

Das mit der eingangs erwähnten "Schrittundichtigkeitshose" ging einem meiner Freunde genauso mit dem Ding. Der hat jetzt ne Behr, ist zufrieden damit.
Kann selber nichts sagen - hab keine!


----------



## Meerforelle (3. April 2005)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

MOin Moin#h
Das mit der Schrittundichtigkeit haben auch meine Freunde!1
Dies kam immer durch das sitzen auf dem SChlauchboot wodurch sich das dichtband gelöst hat: Jetzt hatte er auch ne nasse Hose!
Gruß Meerforelle


----------



## NOK Angler (4. April 2005)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

HI , 


hab bis zum Wochende einen Ron Thomson Lagoon getragen , seit Samstag ist aber auch die im Schritt undicht . Kann sich aber nur um Tröpfchen handeln die rein kommen , da ich den Wassereinbruch erst beim Ausziehen der Hose bemerkt habe !

Werde nachher mal versuchen zu Tauschen , wenn ich den Kassenbong noch finde. Ist ja erst ein halbes Jahr alt !

Gruß
NOK Angler


----------



## marioschreiber (4. April 2005)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*



			
				NOK Angler schrieb:
			
		

> .... seit Samstag ist aber auch die im Schritt undicht . Kann sich aber nur um Tröpfchen handeln die rein kommen , da ich den Wassereinbruch erst beim Ausziehen der Hose bemerkt habe !...


 
Hast du an dem Tag was gefangen ?
Könnten auch "Freudentropfen" gewesen sein !


----------



## NOK Angler (4. April 2005)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

Nein , da sich an dem Tag sich bei mir kein Fisch gnädig zeigte , kann ich auch das ausschließen !!

Gruß
Sebastían


----------



## Nordlicht (5. April 2005)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

@ Mario 
 :q  hihi, freuden tropfen, super...du kennst dich aus wie  #6


----------



## AKor74 (5. April 2005)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

Wenn ich das alles so lese mit den Probs bei NeoWatbüchsen, so behalte ich lieber meine Gummi/PVC-Büchs von Spro für 40€, wenn es mal wieder länger dauert oder draußen im und am Wasser kälter ist, dann ziehe ich einfach eine Thermounterhose und eine Skihose darunter, da bleibt die Kälte auch locker und vor allem sehr lange draussen. An den Füßen gibts dank von 1nem Paar Tennissocken und 1nem Paar SkiSocken auch keine Probs.


----------



## Tisie (7. April 2006)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

Hallo,

ich bin durch die Suchfunktion auf diesen Thread gestoßen und möchte das Thema nochmal wiederbeleben.

Seit knapp 5 Jahren hat mich meine Jenzi Neopren-Wathose im harten Angelalltag und bei Arbeitseinsätzen am Wasser treu begleitet, doch jetzt ist scheinbar endgültig die Luft raus. Seit dem letzten Sommerurlaub auf Fünen bin ich nur noch am Flicken, vor allem im Fußbereich und im Schritt wird die Hose immer wieder undicht. Eine neue muß her!

Bei meiner MeeFo-Tour letzte Woche hatte ich von einem Freund eine Ron Thompson Icelander als Ersatz dabei. Ab dem dritten Tag bin ich nur noch mit dieser Hose rumgelaufen und war restlos davon begeistert. Außerdem ist mir aufgefallen, daß die Hose baugleich mit der Scierra Tundra ist, die ein Freund von mir hat (gleicher Schnitt, Stiefel, Knieaufsätze, ... nur die Fronttasche und Träger sind unterschiedlich und die Farbe natürlich auch). Die beiden Hosen scheinen also aus der gleichen Fabrik zu kommen.

Nun wird hier ja von recht unterschiedlichen Erfahrungen mit Ron Thompson Wathosen berichtet, während mit der Scierra Tundra die Mehrheit zufrieden ist. Meine Vermutung ist also, daß die unterschiedlichen Wathosen-Serien eines Herstellers (Ron Thompson, Scierra) qualitativ sehr unterschiedlich sein können, jenachdem aus welcher chinesischen Fabrik die Serie kommt. Deshalb wäre es vielleicht ganz hilfreich, wenn bei Erfahrungsberichten über Wathosen die genaue Bezeichnung genannt wird.

Besonders interessieren mich natürlich (Langzeit-) Erfahrungen zur Ron Thompson Icelander. Und so sieht die Hose aus:







Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Yupii (7. April 2006)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

ich habe seit 5 Jahren eine von Behr. Absolut keine Probleme damit#6 Ist im Sommer nur etwas warm|supergri


----------



## Tisie (7. April 2006)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

Hallo Uwe,



			
				Yupii schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe seit 5 Jahren eine von Behr. Absolut keine Probleme damit#6 Ist im Sommer nur etwas warm|supergri


mit dieser Info kann ich nicht so viel anfangen, siehe mein Posting ... eine Angabe der genauen Modellbezeichnung Deiner Wathose wäre sehr hilfreich.

Danke und viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Juletrae (7. April 2006)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

Hab mir vor kurzen die Stillwater von Orvis zugelegt. Gleich im Paket mit Watschuhen und Gravelguards. Davor hatte ich auch Wassereinbruch bei meiner alten Sølvkroken. Zuerst gings noch, da hatte ich nur n kleines Loch im Schritt und hab mich nicht weiter drum gekümmert, weil ichs beim Fischen ja auch nicht gemerkt hab. Bis mir dann zu guterletzt das Wasser in den Stiefeln stand...


----------



## hans albers (7. April 2006)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

moin..
habe seit  1 jahr ne hose von cormoran
( oben pvc ,beine und hüfte neopren)
iss nich gerade die wärmste,
aber hält dicht (ca. 8 mal im einsatz)
gebraucht gekauft(war wie neu dat ding)
 bei e-bay für 25,- eus..
(kostet neu ca. 60,-)

greetz
hans


----------



## Brumm (8. April 2006)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

Ich hab mir vor einer Woche eine Ron Thompson Crosswater gekauft, ich konnte sie noch nich testen, aber wenn ich die meinungen über die Wathose hier so lese, geh ich mit einem mulmigen gefühl ins Wasser. Ich hoffe das die Hose besser is als hier von einigen beschrieben.


----------



## Drillmaschine (8. April 2006)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

Mit Wathosen hatte ich auch schon Ärger:

09/2005-01/2006 Behr Platinium Hose (Farbe grau)= undicht-umgetauscht
01/2006-03/2006 Behr Platinium Hose (Farbe grau)= auch undicht.

Davor hatte ich Cormoran und eine andere Behr, die auch im Laufe der Zeit undicht wurden. :c

Habe mir jetzt eine Shimano Biocraft geholt. Die Stiefel sind schön weich, groß und angenehm zu tragen. Man kann ordentlich Socken anziehen. Ausserdem verfügt die Hose über wechselbare Sohlen (Filz- und Profilsohlen). :g. Kosten rd. 150 Euro. 

Nach ca. 3 Wochen und rd. 10 mal Fischen kann man aber noch nix zur Dauerdichtigkeit sagen. #t


----------



## fantazia (9. April 2006)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

http://img84.*ih.us/img84/3863/getimage4mp.gif










die hier mit filz sohle....bin bis jetz sehr zu frieden.


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (9. April 2006)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

Benutze seit ca 3 Jahren bei ca 20 Salzwassereinsätzen/Jahr ne "Behr High Back" Neobüx und kann nur sagen... Die ist DICHT!!!!!


----------



## meerforelle 33 (12. April 2006)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

Die Ron Thompson
Ist SUPER


----------



## Stalling (12. April 2006)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

Guten Morgen,
ich fische mit einer 4mm Ron Thompsen.
4mm ist wie viele meinen nicht zuwenig ich finde 4mm ist genau richtig.
Relativ kühl im Sommer aber auch warm im Winter.
mfg Stalling


----------



## Ziegenbein (12. April 2006)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

Hab ne Billig Wathose und eine von Behr, die Billig Wahose gefällt nicht unbequem und die Behr drückt seitlich am Schuh (ich hab nen breiten Fuß).

Werde mir demnächst eine von Lawson Seahawk holen die soll super sein, kennt die jemand #c  (Erfahrung?)

P.S. Würde die Behr Wathose Gr. 43 auch abgeben, bei Interesse einfach per PN oder E-Mail melden.


----------



## JunkieXL (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

Naja man muß bei dem ganzen auch zwischen Extremusern (wie mir) oder anderen unterscheiden... wenn ich lese 3Jahre DICHT bei 20 einsätzen ... naja das mach ich im Monat  hmmm ich überleg immernoch ob atmungsaktiv oder doch Neo nur bei min 5std im wasser ist neo sicher wärmer .... hatte eine 5mm von Behr und die war nach 5monaten extremeinsatz undicht und auch mit Alle Nähte nachkleben hab ich die Stelle nicht dicht bekommen


----------



## sundeule (11. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

Is schon ein böses Thema.
In meinem Umfeld habe ich dieses Jahr vier undichte Cormorane und drei undichte Ron Thompson erlebt - und zwar sofort und nicht erst nach ein paar Einsätzen.
Meine gute alte Snowbee verstirbt nun auch so sachte nach neun Jahren(!). Das stellt mich nun auch vor Überlegungen, was denn neben die atmungsaktive gesetzt werden soll...|kopfkrat


----------



## muchti (12. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

*i besitze seit 5,5jahren eine ziemlich gute neoprenhose von spro...bis jetzt noch keinerlei macken bei regelmässigem einsatz...*


----------



## janingo (1. Januar 2007)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

Hej,
habe eine von Cormoran und bin zufrieden, die Hose ist absolut dich, trage sie nur im Salzwasser.

Petri Heil und trockene Füße

janingo


----------



## kueken (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

Hallo!
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Wathosen von Rapalla bezügl. Undichtigkeit etc.? #c 

Grüße


----------



## totte (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

Moin moin.
Meine Wathose von Cormoran ist ca. 2 Jahre alt und wurde eher unregelmäßig eingesetzt. Vor einer Woche habe ich zum ersten Mal einen feuchten Großzeh bemerkt. Nach 4 Stunden im Wasser müssen sich einige Tropfen durchgepresst haben. An der Stelle werden Flickversuche auch wohl nicht von Erfolg gekrönt sein. Überlege also, ob ich bis zum Schleswiger Mefo-Treffen noch eine Neue brauche. Und dann die Frage Atmungsaktiv oder nicht, mit Stiefeln oder doch Watschuhe separat?
Werde wohl nicht drum rum kommen, die verschiedenen Varianten im Laden anzuprobieren.|thinkerg:


----------



## eastspöket (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

moin moin|wavey: 
Ich nutze einmal eine von Snowbee(is'schon 7 Jahre alt),hat eine Reparatur am Knie.Eine von Cormoran,hat den Nachteil
das sie durch die nur wenig verstellbaren Träger, bei meiner Körpergr. nur wenig warme Unterkleidung zuläst.Mein Favorit
besonders im kalten Wasser ist die*Kinetic Pine Dock Wader*
habe sie zwar erst seit letztem Herbst,hatte aber mit dieser 
Hose nie kalte Füsse.3h-6h-8h egal wie lang so'n Tag war
dicke Flizsohle weiche Füsslinge machen den ganzen Tag mit.#6 

gruss an alle Wassertreter mayk


----------



## gerwinator (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

moin moin,
ich hab mir vor paar wochen auch die kinetic pine dock gekauft.
super bequem, weiches material so das man sich auch mal bücken kann ohne angst zu haben das die hose an gewissen stellen reißt und bis jetzt nach gut 15 einsätzen noch kein wassereinbruch (toi toi toi)... 
(kalte füsse hatte ich aber letzt nach 5 stunden doch schon...)

grund meiner neuinvestition is, das die dritte getauschte hose von blueriver wie alle 3 zuvor nach dem fünften einsatz (bei der ersten wars nach 2 jahren...) im schritt wässerten. die dritte war sogar am ganzen rechten bein an der naht kaputt. wurde zwar jedesmal ohne probleme getauscht wegen der selbst angegebenen 5-jahres-garantie, aber auf dauer wurds mir zu lästig und das shic-ding is in müll gewandert |gr:


----------



## Dorschking (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

moin, ich habe die Neoprenhose von Balzer und auch noch kein Problem gehabt. Habe auch von andern noch nicht gehört das sie damit ein Problem hatten.|wavey:


----------



## Klempnerfischie (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

Moin!ich hab eine Scierra Tundra und bin top zufrieden!:m 
Gruß:Fischie#h


----------



## Calle-Sylt (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: Welche Neopren Wathose benutzt Ihr an der Küste?*

Hallo erstmal.Ich bin neu hier im Forum und hab gleich mal eine Frage an euch.
Ich möchte mir in nächster Zeit eine Wathose zu legen.Hab schon jede Menge über das Thema gelesen.Bin nun auf die Behr Neopren Wathose "High Back" gestoßen und wollte mal fragen ob einer von euch diese besitzt oder gute/schlechte erfahrung damit gemacht hat.Evtl auch von anderen Angelkolege etwas über diese Hose gehört hat.Habe die Hose durch Zufall bei Ebay entdeckt http://cgi.ebay.de/Behr-4-mm-Neopren...d=p3286.c0.m14 .Lohnt es sich für den Preis?oder doch lieber nen Euro mehr ausgeben?
Vielen Dank schonmal
Calle


----------

